# Kiki - 6 months



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought I'd update with a few more pictures of Kiki - she's just turned 6 months and completely loopy! These pics were taken during the rare moments of peace in our house. It's quite hard to take action shots of her - normally all you get is a bottom or a tail in shot as she's already off in the opposite direction! 

The last one was her bird watching - mid chatter!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos popoki, Kiki is so beautiful, she has the most amazing eyes and looks a real character.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Kiki is gorgeous, what lovely pictures of her._


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my she is a stunning girl xx

Angie x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is gorgeous x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she's beautiful looks like she has abyssinian in her


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> she's beautiful looks like she has abyssinian in her


That's because she is!
She may not be show quality, but she's still an aby! :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

She's beautiful 

The last photo is my favourite :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

She is Gorgeous. Those Amber eyes are so pretty.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she is truly stunning I am extremly jealous!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics. She's just gorgeous


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

She's beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is so beautiful :001_wub: I love Abys :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's gorgeous


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a little stunner.She is gorgeous


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she is lovely but she can be such hard work! She's such a busy body too, always having to know where everyone is and what they're doing. We're getting another aby kitten in 6 weeks, who we're off to meet for the first time at the weekend. So hopefully he'll keep her busy for a while!

And if anyone fancies borrowing her for a couple of hours in the meantime, you're welcome! We could use the break! :wink5:


----------



## pearl_black (Apr 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous Abby!
I have an Abby cross Bengal, and she is hard work aswell! very clever cat.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Shes Georgous


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is beautiful  She looks like she is having a chuckle to herself in the last pic


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow...she is a beautiful cat, Is she an Abysinnian? (apologies if that's spelt wrong)


----------



## wabma (Jun 7, 2011)

Just LOVE Abys!!! Gorgeous x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Your very lucky she is absolutely scrumptious!


----------

